# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: استفاده از سوکت پروگرمینگ در لازاروس ؟

## hamed_hossani

سلام
من سی شارپ کار هستم.
می خواستم برنامه ای بنویسیم که با استفاده از  سوکت پروگرمینگ کار کنه و سرور شبکه بشه!
و کراس پلتفرم باشه که رو سیستم عامل های مختلف نثب بشه!
1- و ایا بهتر نیست با QT نوشته بشه؟
2- با لازاروس میشه نوشت؟

----------


## developing

با سلام

اینکه از خانواده C استفاده کنید یا از خانواده پاسکال بستگی به دانش شما داره.

و حال آنکه کیوت ( Qt ) یک بستر یا چارچوب است (Framework). 
در لازاروس شما می تونید از کیوت بهره ببرید و برنامه هاتون رو مبتنی بر کیوت بنویسید. اگر به زبان دلفی تسلط داشته باشید این بهترین گزینه می تواند باشد. اما اگر پاسکال و دلفی را کار نکرده اید پیشنهاد من استفاده از ++C  می باشد که به زبان سی شارپ بسیار شبیه است.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد برنامه نویسی شبکه و سوکت در لازاروس لینک های زیر می تونه مفید باشه.

برنامه نویسی و مثال از شبکه در لازاروس
کامپوننت سوکت و نحوه استفاده از آن در لازاروس

----------

